
Why Software Is So Bad (2002) - nvr219
https://www.bowdoin.edu/~allen/courses/cs260/readings/whysoftwarebad.html
======
lazypenguin
A nice reminder of how things have changed and not changed in almost 20 years.
My favorite quote:

> Microsoft released Windows XP on Oct. 25, 2001. That same day, in what may
> be a record, the company posted 18 megabytes of patches on its Web site

